# أنظمة السيطرة بأستخدام الهواء المضغوط



## yasir altaay (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم . . . أخواني ألي عنده أي معلومات عن الموضوع يا ريت ينورنة . . . ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر اني عندي تقرير بس احنه بنفس الكروب وميصير مشابه


----------



## yasir altaay (23 أكتوبر 2011)

أعرفج بخيلة بالعلم هههههههههههه


----------



## بندر الرديعان (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الي عنده معلومات لاتحرمونا من المعلومات المفيده


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​الموضوع منقول لتعم الفائدة​​مقدمة فى النيوماتيك
​المقدمة 

إن كلمة نيوماتك مشتقة من الكلمة الاغريقية ( pneuma ) والتي تعني ( هواء ، رياح ، تنفس ) ، وهي تعرف بأنها علم هندسي يهتم بدراسة الهواء المضغوط وتدفقة .
وإستخدام الهواء المضغوط ليس بالجديد ، ولكن الجديد هو استخدام الهواء المضغوط في التحكم ، ففي الفترة مابين ( 194-1950م ) ونتيجة للتقدم الكبير في صناعة اللدائن الصناعية أنتجت مواسير بلاستيكية رقيقة ومتينة وبأحجام صغيرة ، وبالإضافة الى انتاج الصمامات الأتجاهية ذات الاحجام الصغيرة ، مما حث الشركات على استخدام الهواء المضغوط في التحكم ، ولكن في هذه الفترة كانت دوائر التحكم النيوماتيكي تحتاج لمجهود شاق عند التنفيد ، حيث كان كل عنصر من عناصر الدائرة يثبت منفرداً . وإذا لم ينفذ نظام التحكم بدقة متناهية أصبح كابوساً معتماً بالنسبة للفنيين نتيجة للوصلات الكثيرة والمحيرة ، لذلك كان التحكم النيوماتيكي محدود في الصناعة لنذرة الفنيين المدربين على ذلك آنذاك .
وفي منتصف عام 1960م تقدمت صناعة صمامات التحكم واستخدمت الصمامات المنطقية في الدوائر الهوائية . وكانت الصمامات بالمواصفات التالية :-
1. صغيرة الحجم .
2. جميع فتحات التوصيل توجد أسفل الصمام .
3. إستخدمت أرقام معبره عن الوظيفة لترقم مداخل ومخارج الصمامات .
4. تعما هذه الصمامات في مدى كبير للضغط . 
5. يقلل من عمر التشغيل لهذه الصمامات إلى ( 5 – 100) مليون دورة تشغيل .
ويضاف على ذلك ظهور الوصلات السريعة التي تجعل عملية التوصيل تتم في لحظات ، وكذلك ظهور بعض العناصر لكتم الصوت المزعج عند خروج الهواء الفائض من الصمامات . الامر الذي أدى إلى تسهيل التركيب وتقليل تكلفة الدوائر الهوائية عن ذي قبل . وحينئذٍ يمكن القول بأن أستخدمات الهواء المضغوط في تزايد مستمر ولايمكن اليوم تصور مصانع حديثة بدون الهواء المضغوط حيث نجد العديد من الادوات وأجهزة التحكم النيوماتيكية في العديد من الصناعات الغذائية والكيماوية وغيرها . وهو يستخدم أيضاً قي تشغيل آلات الورش وأعمال التعدين وانشاء واصلاح الطرق .... الخ ، وذلك لعدة أسباب أهمها :-
1. عدم تواجد التيار الكهربائي في اماكن استخدام هذه الآلات .
2. سهولة حمل هذه الآلات .
3. متانة الآلات العاملة بالهواء المضغوط وسهولة صيانتها .
4. تصميم هذه الآلات للعمل في الظروف الصعبة حيث الأتربة ، والماء .
5. لايتعرض العاملون بهذه الآلات لصدمة كهربائية كما هو الحال في الآلات العاملة بالتيار الكهربائي .
6. لايخشى على هذه الآلات من الأحمال المفرطة .

================================================== =======

مميزات الهواء المضغوط ( Haracteristics of Compressedai ):
1. الوجود الغزير ( Abundant Supply ) : متوفر في أي مكان وبكميات غير محدوده وبدون مقابل .
2. قابلية الخزن ( Stor able ) : بما إن الهواء يمكن خزنه بواسطة خزانات لذلك ليس ضرورياً أن يبقى الكمبريسور شغال بشكل متواصل .
قابلية النقل ( Trans porta ble ) : يمكن نقله بسهولة بواسطة خطوط انابيب هوائية ولمسافات طويلة .
4. مستقر ( stable ) : لايتغير الهواء بتغيرات درجات الحرارة وهذا يضمن أو مضمون حتى تحت ظروف حرارية حرجه ، كما إنه آمن عند زيادة الحمل Over Load Safe .
5. غير متطاير Non-Volatile : لإن الهواء المضغوط لاينفجر او يحترق لذلك لاتوجد ضرورة لتجهيزات حماية ضد الأنفجارات أو الحرائق .
6. نظيف ( Clean ) : الهواء المضغوط نظيف وتسربه لايسبب التلوث .
7. إقتصادي ( Economical ) : إن عناصر التشغيل سهلة التركيب وهي بالتالي غير مكلفة .
8. سريع ( Quick ) : يعتبر الهواء المضغوط وسيط سريع جداً ويسمح للوعاء عمل عاليه ( تصل الإسطوانات النيوماتيكية الى 1-2م/ثانية ) .
9. قابل للضغط ( Adjustable ) : تكون السرعات والقوى قابلة للضغط بشكل كبير وذلك من خلال مكونات الدوائر النيوماتيكية .

================================================== =======

عيوب التحكم بالهواء المضغوط :-
1. التجهيز ( Preparation ) : يتطلب تجهيز الهواء المضغوط عناية كبيرة فالغبار والرطوبة تسبب تآكل وتلف الاجزاء النيوماتيكية .
2. قابلية الإنضغاط ( Compressible ) : ليس دائماً يمكن الحصول على السرعات الثابتة والمنتظمة للكابس بواسطة الهواء المضغوط .
3. متطلبات القوى ( Force Requirements ) : يكون الهواء المضغوط اقتصادياً الى درجه معينة من القوى ، فعند ضغط عمل 7bar وبالاعتماد على المسافة والسرعة تكون القوة محددة بين 2000-3000نيوتن .
4. ضجيج التنفيس ( Exhaust Noise ) : يكون صوت تنفيس الاجزاء النيوماتيكية عالي ، إلا إن هذه المشكلة قد تم الحد منها إلى درجة كبيرة بأستخدام مواد امتصاص الصوت ( كاتم الصوت Muffler ) .
5. التكاليف ( Costs ) : يعتبر الهواء المضغوط وسيط مكلف لنقل القدرة إلا إن التكاليف المرتفعة يتم تعويضها جزئياً عن طريق استخدام اجزاء نيوماتيكية غير مكلفة ويكون الأداء مرتفع ( عدد الدورات لفترة التشغيل ) .

================================================== =======

متطلبات الأمن والسلامة ( Safety Requirements ) :-
توجد عدد من المعايير والضوابط الخاصة بمتطلبات الأمن والسلامة في النظم النيوماتيكيه ، لذلك ولكل العوامل التي تؤثر على سلامة يجب الرجوع إلى الدليل العلمي من المجالات الهندسية المختلفة . وفيما يتعلق بالنظم الهوائية ولامن وسلامة العاملين يجب إتباع مايلي :
1. يمكن لأنابيب الهواء المضغوط والواقعة تحت الضغط أن تسبب حوادث عند إنفصالها ، لذلك يجب إغلاق الهواء المضغوط مباشرة .
2. يجب اولاً توصيل الانابيب والتأكيد من صحة التوصيل قبل فتح الهواء المضغوط .
3. يمكن للإسطوانات أن تتقدم أو تتراجع بمجرد فتح الهواء المضغوط أبقى بعيداً عند بدأ التشغيل .
4. لاتشغل مفاتيح نهاية المشوار بيدك أثناء تحرٍ في الاعطال . إستخدم أية وسيلة اخرى .
5. يجب توصيل مفاتيح نهاية المشوار بحيث تلامس طرف الكابس فقط وفي الإتجاه المحدد . لاتوصلها في المنتصف ولاتوصلها بحيث تعمل من الأمام .
6. لاتزيد ضغط الهواء أكثر من المسموح به ( 6bar ) .
7. أفصل مصدر الهواء المضغوط قبل فك الدائرة .
8. عند العمل مع اجهزة التثبيت ( الملازم ) يجب أن لايؤدي فقدان الطاقة إلى فصل القطع المثيته بالملزمة .

================================================== =

العناصر النيوماتيكية :-
ويندرج تحتها مايلي :
1. وحدات إعداد الهواء المضغوط الجاف والنظيف والتي تشمل مايلي :-
أ?- الضواغط الهوائية .
ب?- عناصر تجفيف الهواء المضغوط .
ج?- وحدات الخدمة .
2. عناصر نقل القدرة النيوماتيكية وتشمل مايلي :-
أ?- خطوط التوصيل .
ب?- أدوات التوصيل .
3. عناصر الفعل ( الحركة ) وتنقسم إلى :-
أ?- الإسطوانات الهوائية .
ب?- المحركات الهوائية .
ج?- عناصر الرفع بالتفريع .
د?- المنفاخ الهوائي .
4. عناصر التحكم النيوماتيكية وتنقسم إلى :-
أ?- صمامات التحكم في التدفق للضغط .
ب?- صمامات التحكم في الضغط .
ج?- الصمامات الارجعية وكواتم صوت العادم .

منقول


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بلوف الهواء Pneumatic Valve Characteristic


*Valve Characteristics*

*Pneumatic Valve Characteristic*



​
The force acting to compress the spring is given by pressure P x Area A 
The force acting against this is given by the spring Constant K x Spring compression distance L 
PA = KL 
L = P(A/K) 
Since the area of the diaphragm and the spring constant are constants for any given set up it can be seen that the spring movement is directly proportional to applied pressure 

​
*Inherent or designed characteristic*

The Characteristic of a Valve is its relationship between Valve lift and flow across it for a constant pressure drop across it. A typical set up for measuring this is shown below 


​*Quick Opening (poppet) Characteristic*



​
These valves re used in control systesm mainly as isolating valves. Their main use is for relief or safety valves. Full bore is achieved at one quarter of the diameter\ *Linear Characteristics*



​
In this design the flow through the Valve is proportional to the lift. The normal design is the vee port ( or fluted) type although for smaller sizes the plug type is used *Equal Percentage Characteristics*

In this design for equal increments of Valve movement the flow increases by and equal percentage.e.g. if the Valve is 10mm open and the flow 20, if the Valve opens anouther 10mm (100%) the flow increases to 40. If the Valve opens a further 10mm (50%) then the flow increase by 50% of 40 which is anouther 20. The action may be expressed as​
L = logeQ / K It should be noted that for true equal percentage the minimum flow is 1%. Therefore if closing is required some adaption is required 

​
*System characteristics*



​
The above graph shows the efects the system has on the flow through the valve. It can be seen that as flow increases the pressure drop across the Valve falls thus significantly effecting the Characteristic effect of the Valve 

​
Fitting a Valve with equal percentage trim produces a near linear characteristic. This will be effected by things like varying system pressure drop and maximum flow rates. If the repssure drop across the system is low at the required flow rate then the rpessure drop across the Valve will not significantly alter and a linear Characteristic shoudl be used. In practice chracteristics are available which offer a balance between linear and equal percentage ( parabolic).​


----------



## yasir altaay (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور أخ سامح والله يوفقك


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن الي عنده اسئله على انظمه السيطره وخاصه المنظومات الميكانيكيه


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------

